
Trump Administration Blocks ‘Startup Visas’ That Tech Leaders Backed - tempw
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-10/trump-administration-blocks-startup-visas-tech-leaders-back
======
hshoebridge
Not trying to start a fight, but could someone explain to me what the
incentive to stop this is? Seems like a win-win for jobs and economic
development. I'm assuming it's just to push the "anti immigration" narrative?

~~~
jdhn
>I'm assuming it's just to push the "anti immigration" narrative?

Yes. It's a quick act that he can use as an example to his base that he's
taking care of perceived immigration issues.

